# Building a train shed.



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm building a train shed this week. It is my first attempt so I thought I'd throw it up here to see what you guys think. Tips are appreciated.

Step 1: Let's see what we've got here


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Step 2: A little paint.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking nice and weathered.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Step 3: Starting assembly.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

that brick shed has been around for quite a while from the color of the brick (might want to waether the roof so the building doesn't look so odd with a brand new roof on it and a not so new foundation)
just my 2 1/2 cents
(Inflation)


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> that brick shed has been around for quite a while from the color of the brick (might want to waether the roof so the building doesn't look so odd with a brand new roof on it and a not so new foundation)
> just my 2 1/2 cents
> (Inflation)


Haven't got to the roof yet. Just painted it flack black as a base.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Smokey, 

What kind of paint did you use for that cool effect. It looks *great*. :thumbsup:

Now I want to do my shiny plastic engine house like you did... 










Greg


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

okay smokestack i couldn't tell if you were done or not as step three was assembly and to was the paint.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

how is your layout coming along choo choo?


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Hey Smokey,
> 
> What kind of paint did you use for that cool effect. It looks *great*. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I painted the whole thing white, then dabbed it off with Kleenex. I've been staring at bricks for weeks trying to figure out how to do it. I really like the effect I came up with.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I used an acrylic sandstone here. Try something in a beige instead of white. The craft colors are less than a buck each.










Before


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks good. I'm going to be scratch building a 2 stall shed for my youngest sons Thomas trains.

For my brick buildings I spray the red/rust color (rustoleum red auto primer - flat), then after letting it sit for 20-30 minutes, and while still a little tacky, I rub ash colored weathering chalk into the cracks. I then wipe off the face of the bricks with my finger. It leaves a mottled appearance. Once the dullcote is on it - it doesn't move.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> I painted the whole thing white, then dabbed it off with Kleenex. I've been staring at bricks for weeks trying to figure out how to do it. I really like the effect I came up with.


So do I...  

Your technique defines *each* brick.:thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> how is your layout coming along choo choo?


Still jackhammering, gc... 

The last part turned out to be the hardest because it's over 4 feet deep and almost *all* bedrock. Business has also been keeping me busy so there hasn't been a lot of free time to dig... but I'm still hammering away at it. Sooner or later the mine will be dug. 

All this first hand digging experience has really inspired me to do a mining layout! :laugh: 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> Sooner or later the mine will be dug.


I knew it! Gold? Diamonds? Jimmy Hoffa? What's hiding under his house???

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Somebody call Giraldo....is there a thread about this excavation.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> For my brick buildings I spray the red/rust color (rustoleum red auto primer - flat), then after letting it sit for 20-30 minutes, and while still a little tacky, I rub ash colored weathering chalk into the cracks. I then wipe off the face of the bricks with my finger. It leaves a mottled appearance. Once the dullcote is on it - it doesn't move.


that's a very interesting technique. thanks for sharing


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I used an acrylic sandstone here. Try something in a beige instead of white. The craft colors are less than a buck each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm putting powder over top, so I didn't wan't to start with too dirty a colour.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> Looks good. I'm going to be scratch building a 2 stall shed for my youngest sons Thomas trains.
> 
> For my brick buildings I spray the red/rust color (rustoleum red auto primer - flat), then after letting it sit for 20-30 minutes, and while still a little tacky, I rub ash colored weathering chalk into the cracks. I then wipe off the face of the bricks with my finger. It leaves a mottled appearance. Once the dullcote is on it - it doesn't move.


Cool. Almost completely opposite to my approach. I'll have to try it:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Step 4: Some final assembly.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Step 5: a little grime and it's done. I saved the other additional buildings for a future project.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Smokestack,

Nice weathering ... looks great ... grime and all!

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Smokestack,
> 
> Nice weathering ... looks great ... grime and all!
> 
> TJ


Thanks. I enjoyed doing it.


----------

